# Light weight wheelset on a budget



## Carbonman (Jan 6, 2006)

Have you checked out Neuvation wheels? They are cheap even new and get good reports. What do your current wheels weigh?


----------



## t-man (Dec 31, 2005)

I need to find a light weight wheelset to reduce the total weight of my 18.2 pound litespeed seina. I cant spend a whole lot of money (hopefuly no more than $350 used). What does everyone think? Thanks in advance.


----------



## t-man (Dec 31, 2005)

Carbonman said:


> Have you checked out Neuvation wheels? They are cheap even new and get good reports. What do your current wheels weigh?


I'm not sure, In the front I have a rolf vector pro rim and hub. For the back; a bontrager areo rim and the same hub as up front.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

t-man said:


> I need to find a light weight wheelset to reduce the total weight of my 18.2 pound litespeed seina. I cant spend a whole lot of money (hopefuly no more than $350 used). What does everyone think? Thanks in advance.



Custom!

Not sure of total price, but off the top of my head...

Ultegra hubs, aerohead rims, cx ray spokes (or AE15s), alloy nipples. 

biggest money savings would be in hte hubs. normally yo uwould see that kind of setup with DA/Record/... hubs, but the ultegras are nearly half the price!


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

Ritchey WCS protocol - have a set for sale and I guess I'll get around $300 for them. They are good wheels but not well known, so the price is not very high. I think they are about 1450g

Pierre


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

If you can build your own here's what you do:

1.) IRD Cadence rims from oddsandendos.com or glorycycles.com $45 x 2 = $90

2.) American Classic hubset from ebay --> buyitnow for $140

3.) Wheelsmith XE14 or AE14 spokes + alloy nips (brass for driveside) $40ish

There you've got a new wheelset for $270 that should come in around 1400g. I've got Speedcific hubs w/ IRD cadences built 28h for 1472g. With the lighter Am Classic hubset it should be right around 1400g depending on 28 or 32h. With the extra $80 you have left you've got money for some Pro2Races or other light tires!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*I did the build TACSTS described.*



TACSTS said:


> If you can build your own here's what you do:
> 
> 1.) IRD Cadence rims from oddsandendos.com or glorycycles.com $45 x 2 = $90
> 
> ...


My build was the American Classic hubset, Campy, that I sourced from Ebay. The seller is in Australia and it took exactly seven days to get here. The rims and spokes came from oddsandendos, rime where IRD Cadence and the spokes and nipples were Wheelsmith XL14 and Wheelsmith alloy nipples. 24 spoke front radial and the rear was 28 3X on the drive side and 2X on the non. Total cost was less than $290, including shipping, and the wheelset came in at 1340 grams. I only have about 200 miles on them but they very sweet. The wind up quickly and are stiff enough for me. I'm happy as long as I don't get the rim to rub on the brake pad during hard cornering, I was able to do this with several wheelsets including a set of 2005 Rolf Vigors that I had. BTW I weigh between 155 to 165 lbs. 

If you can build, go for it. It's a very light wheelset for very little money considering what you are getting.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

If you search on ebay there is also a seller that sells Am Classic hubsets that is in Virginia. They have a submit a best offer thing on their auction. That's where I got mine, I put in $120 and got them. $128 with shipping. They only offer matched sets though, so either 28hx28h, or 32hx32h.


----------



## mandovoodoo (Aug 27, 2005)

I ended up going back to my roots - box section tubular rims, campy hubs, mid-level tires. Light, rides as I expect, about $200. Used wheels. I haven't weighed them, but they are light. Of course, I'll kill the rims eventually on the roads I ride, but no biggie!


----------

